# Ontario bound in 2010



## fortsmithman (Jun 14, 2009)

I am hoping to attend the paramedic program held jointly by Centennial College and the University of Toronto for a BSc in paramedicine.  The reason I will be attendin at that time instead of this September is the fact I missed the deadline for student financial assistance.  Here in the NWT since I am Metis the Government of the NWT will provide me with a basic grant.  As well since I was born in the NWT I am eligible for a supplementary grant.  As well I can get a forgivable student loan.  With the forgivable loan provided by the Government of the NWT I would not have to pay it back if I work in the NWT.  The job only has to be in the NWT it would not have to be EMS or health related.  But I probably would be paying it back because I would most likely be working in any other province other than Alberta.  My reason for that is because the Alberta College of Paramedics have the highest exam and registration fees in Canada.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 22, 2009)

The Centennial/UofT program is excellent. Were I to go back and do things again I would have done it that way. It's also a very intense program and like all the programs in Ontario has a high attrition rate.

I had a good friend in University come from Yellowknife to Peterborough (pop. 72 000) for school. She's a super well adjusted person and had some issues with culture shock. So I need to ask, are you ready to adapt to the GTA? (consider that rhetorical I guess)

Anyways, I work just North of Toronto, so if you're looking for someone to ride with when you're a Student consider dropping me a line.

Good luck!

- Matt


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 23, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> The Centennial/UofT program is excellent. Were I to go back and do things again I would have done it that way. It's also a very intense program and like all the programs in Ontario has a high attrition rate.
> 
> I had a good friend in University come from Yellowknife to Peterborough (pop. 72 000) for school. She's a super well adjusted person and had some issues with culture shock. So I need to ask, are you ready to adapt to the GTA? (consider that rhetorical I guess)
> 
> ...



I am one stubborn person who will not dropout.  Because if I travel all the way to Toronto from Fort Smith I just would not drop out.  As for culture shock I have lived in Calgary for a couple of years so I think that might not be a problem.


----------



## BEorP (Jun 23, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I am one stubborn person who will not dropout.  Because if I travel all the way to Toronto from Fort Smith I just would not drop out.  As for culture shock I have lived in Calgary for a couple of years so I think that might not be a problem.



Sorry to be blunt, but lots of stubborn students fail. Not only do you need to be at the top of your game practically for the college component, but at the same time you also need to be doing well in the more academic environment of the university. They sure make you work to be able to say that you have a BSc (Hon) in paramedicine.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 23, 2009)

You don't have to be sorry to be blunt. I have faith in my abilities, andI will succeed.  I am one motivated individual.  I checked the program out online I van either start at the UofT or at Centennial.  If I start at the UofT it will be like this first year at the UofT second and third year at UofT and Centennial with the fourth year at the UofT.  If I start at Centennial I can do the first and second year at Centennial and then transfer to the UofT for the third and fourth year.  The benefit of starting at Centennial is that at the end of 2 yrs I can write the A-ECMA and be a PCP.  The reason why I am seeking PCP training in Ontario as opposed to Alberta is that Ontario in my view does it right by requiring that PCP programs be 2 years instead of 6 months as is the case in Alberta.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 23, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> You don't have to be sorry to be blunt. I have faith in my abilities, andI will succeed.  I am one motivated individual.  I checked the program out online I van either start at the UofT or at Centennial.  If I start at the UofT it will be like this first year at the UofT second and third year at UofT and Centennial with the fourth year at the UofT.  If I start at Centennial I can do the first and second year at Centennial and then transfer to the UofT for the third and fourth year.  The benefit of starting at Centennial is that at the end of 2 yrs I can write the A-ECMA and be a PCP.  The reason why I am seeking PCP training in Ontario as opposed to Alberta is that Ontario in my view does it right by requiring that PCP programs be 2 years instead of 6 months as is the case in Alberta.



I have got to be a lousy typist.


----------



## BEorP (Jun 25, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> You don't have to be sorry to be blunt. I have faith in my abilities, andI will succeed.  I am one motivated individual.  I checked the program out online I van either start at the UofT or at Centennial.  If I start at the UofT it will be like this first year at the UofT second and third year at UofT and Centennial with the fourth year at the UofT.  If I start at Centennial I can do the first and second year at Centennial and then transfer to the UofT for the third and fourth year.  The benefit of starting at Centennial is that at the end of 2 yrs I can write the A-ECMA and be a PCP.  The reason why I am seeking PCP training in Ontario as opposed to Alberta is that Ontario in my view does it right by requiring that PCP programs be 2 years instead of 6 months as is the case in Alberta.



If you start at Centennial (rather that being enrolled in the Joint Program) it will take you more than two years of course work to finish your degree, as far as I know. I do not see anything on the U of T site about being able to be in the Joint Program but do the first two years at Centennial (maybe they have changed things and just not updated the website). At least up until a couple years ago through, I know that going to college and then transferring to U of T is not the same as enrolling in the Joint Program.

You should also consider whether you really want to be an A-EMCA after only two years when you still have at least that much before you'll be done your degree (it is difficult to finish while working).


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 26, 2009)

BEorP said:


> If you start at Centennial (rather that being enrolled in the Joint Program) it will take you more than two years of course work to finish your degree, as far as I know. I do not see anything on the U of T site about being able to be in the Joint Program but do the first two years at Centennial (maybe they have changed things and just not updated the website). At least up until a couple years ago through, I know that going to college and then transferring to U of T is not the same as enrolling in the Joint Program.
> 
> You should also consider whether you really want to be an A-EMCA after only two years when you still have at least that much before you'll be done your degree (it is difficult to finish while working).



I got my info at the Centennial site.  My interpretation is that it's only 2 yrs more.  As well after looking at the UofT site any PCP program may be eligible for this program after review by UofT.  When I say any PCP I mean only Ontario programs.  As for working as an aboriginal Canadian I am eligible for more funding that a non aboriginal so I could with good financial planning not have to work as much.


----------



## phabib (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm moving to Ontario this september to go to Paramedic school at St. Lawrence College in Cornwall. From what I read on the UofT site it is possible to apply into the Paramedicine degree after completing PCP in a paramedic school other that Centenial. It will be just as, or probably more competitive, to get in after the first two years from what I've read  but it is still very much possible. Has anyone heard differently?


----------



## BEorP (Jun 28, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I got my info at the Centennial site.  My interpretation is that it's only 2 yrs more.  As well after looking at the UofT site any PCP program may be eligible for this program after review by UofT.  When I say any PCP I mean only Ontario programs.  As for working as an aboriginal Canadian I am eligible for more funding that a non aboriginal so I could with good financial planning not have to work as much.



I would be interested in seeing a link to this part of the Centennial site. I am fairly well-versed in this and to the best of my knowledge it will take more than two school years to complete a degree after doing your diploma separately.


----------



## BEorP (Jun 28, 2009)

phabib said:


> I'm moving to Ontario this september to go to Paramedic school at St. Lawrence College in Cornwall. From what I read on the UofT site it is possible to apply into the Paramedicine degree after completing PCP in a paramedic school other that Centenial. It will be just as, or probably more competitive, to get in after the first two years from what I've read  but it is still very much possible. Has anyone heard differently?



It is definitely possible but yes, it will be competitive. As I just mentioned above, by doing college alone first it will take a bit more than two school years at U of T to complete the degree.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 28, 2009)

BEorP said:


> It is definitely possible but yes, it will be competitive. As I just mentioned above, by doing college alone first it will take a bit more than two school years at U of T to complete the degree.



I checked out the UofT site and it would take 2.5 to 3 years extra to get the degree. for a total of 4.5 to 5 yrs total for the degree vs 4 yrs if 1 enters UofT for the degree as opposed to entering centennial first.   Since I plan on applying for the 2010-2011 academic year I will be debating with myself should I apply to Centennial first or the UofT .


----------



## BEorP (Jun 28, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I checked out the UofT site and it would take 2.5 to 3 years extra to get the degree. for a total of 4.5 to 5 yrs total for the degree vs 4 yrs if 1 enters UofT for the degree as opposed to entering centennial first.   Since I plan on applying for the 2010-2011 academic year I will be debating with myself should I apply to Centennial first or the UofT .



Why wouldn't you go right into U of T if you can gain admission? Total for the degree and diploma is four years then compared to a total of four and a half to five years as you mention.


----------

